# Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung



## kolbenring (2. Mai 2017)

einen wunderschönen guten morgen liebe gemeinde 
da ich nicht wirklch fündig geworden bin und auch der holändischen sprache ehr schlecht das entnehme was es heisst, 
frage an euch erfahrene leute hier .

ich wollte diese woche mit meiner frau und meinen 2 jungs nach holland fahren und angeln und auch ein wenig dabei grillen und zeit mit ihnen verbringen 
wenn ich jetzt an eins der erlaubten gewässer zum angeln fahr , und da ein zelt aufbau und nen klienen kugelgrill. wäre dies erlaubt 
oder statt zelt einen faltpavillon , 
das man gegen den regen geschützt ist 

oder ist dies nur an bestimmten gewässern erlaubt , wenn ja welche 

wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 

gruß 
stephan


----------



## Kelti (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

Moinsen,
schonma in den Visplanner geguckt?
Da gibt es so ein kleines Zelt-Symbol für die "Übernachtungsgewässer" 
Ort eintragen + das Zelt und schon siehst Du, wo es möglich wäre 

Beste Grüße


----------



## kolbenring (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

ganz ehrlich , bin ich da absolut unerfahren und
daher erhoffe ich mir hier ein wenig hilfe in dem ich da ein wenig zu erklärt bekomm , 
mit dem visplaner komm ich nicht klar 
weil ich auch kein wort versteh von dem was die schreiben #d


----------



## n0rdfriese (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

Hi,

das was Du vor hast, ist in NL ganz klar "Wildcampen". Das ist seit 2008 verboten und ist deutlich teurer als ein Campingplatz 

Allgemein darfst Du ein Zelt nur dort aufstellen, wo es der Visplanner auch anzeigt. Ansonsten maximal ein Angelschirm / Regenschutz. 

Thema Grillen: Ist z.B. am Angelplatz auch explizit verboten. Offenes Feuer und alles was ein Waldbrand verursachen kann, solltest Du meiden.  Was ggf. eine Grauzone ist: Gaskocher mit Grillaufsatz. 

Thema Campen: Campingzelte und Pavillons sind allgemein nicht am Angelplatz erlaubt. Natürlich sieht man viele Angler mit ihren Angelzelten, aber ein Pavillon geht da zu weit. Was an Zelten erlaubt ist: Angelzelt halboffen (auch wenn es mit Reissverschluss verschliessbar ist). Früher gab es mal die Diskussion ob mit Boden oder ohne, heute heisst es: Halboffen. Hier geht es auch nicht ums Zelten, sondern den Witterungsschutz. Sowas hier ist erlaubt: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/img/bivvy_71797.jpg

Zusätlzich solltest Du beachten, dass Du auf jeden Fall die Nachtangelerlaubnis brauchst. Ansonsten ist zwei Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang schluss und anfangen darfst Du wieder 1 Stunde vor Sonneaufgang. Wenn Du Nachts angelst, solltest Du auch nicht schlafen. Willst Du schlafen --> Ruten aus dem Wasser. 

Natürlich ist es immer die Frage ob man erwischt wird, wenn ja von wem (BOA, Ehrenamtler....), aber allgemein würde ich mich eher an die Vorschriften halten als ein Risiko einzugehen. 

Hier hilft Google Translate weiter: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...regels/binnenwater/tent-boot-en-katapult.html


----------



## n0rdfriese (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

P.S. Lass dich nicht abschrecken. Hat man die Regeln einmal drin, ist es echt easy und Holland lohnt sich


----------



## wilhelm (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

Hallo Kolbenring, dann wird es leider etwas schwierig, ich versuche es mal: 
1. Im Visplanner folgendes Häkchen setzen Wateren met nachtverblijf
dann erscheint unter recht auf der Homepage :http://www.visplanner.nl/?zoom=8&clat=52.490700&clng=5.008870&waters=nachtverblijf
Nachdem du das oben eingegeben hast erscheinen die Gewässer wo du Nachts bleiben kannst dunkelblau.
Diese Gewässer kannst du dann zoomen und findest hier Hinweise auf den Fischereirechtsinhaber / Angelverein den bitte anklicken und sehr häufig haben diese Vereine auch eine deutschsprachrige Seite.
Hier habe ich ein Paar Verlinkungen für dich eingestellt.
http://www.visplanner.nl/

http://www.visplanner.nl/?zoom=8&clat=52.490700&clng=5.008870&waters=nachtverblijf 

http://www.visplanner.nl/?zoom=8&clat=52.490700&clng=5.008870&waters=nachtverblijf#Het Eiland van Maurik  ( dauert ein wenig bis die Seite aufbaut)
Dann unten recht auf mehr Info Klicken.
Es folgt diese Seite
http://www.visplanner.nl/?zoom=8&clat=52.490700&clng=5.008870&waters=nachtverblijf#Polderwater Neder-Betuwe

Dann dort auf http://www.hfmiddennederland.nl klicken.

Dann dort auf das erste Bild (mit den zwei Angel oben links ) Klicken
Dann hast du hier auch eine deutschsprachige Erklärung.

Ich hoffe du steigt da durch ansonsten kann man auch anrufen und sich erkundigen.Sind nett die Leute und sprechen in der Mehrheit auch deutsch.
PS: der Thomas hat noch was eingestellt:
www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4663192#post4663192
PSS: Kolbenring kleiner Tipp, man hilft ja gerne im Angelboard aber so eine kleine Rückmeldung wäre schon in Ordnung|rolleyes|kopfkrat:m

Petri Heil 
von Wilhelm


----------



## kolbenring (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

erstmal vielen dank Wilhelm , für deine aussagekräftige und wirklich super verfasste antwort , 
meine rückmeldung kommt schon , keine sorge , nur mit den vorbereitungen und frau und 2 kindern dauert soetwas ein wenig 
und auch danke für den link zu thomas beitrag , werde mir den nachher in ruhe durchlesen


----------



## wilhelm (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

Alles klar und nichts für "Ungut"#6

Petri von Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## n0rdfriese (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln mit Zelt ( oder Pavilion ) in roermond venlo und umgebeung*

Es gibt eine neue Seite die auch für Angler aus Deutschland wirbt: 

http://www.fishinginholland.nl/deutsch/

Und zum Thema Grillen findest Du hier auch was: http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/files/vispas-brochure-duits-2015_4884.pdf


----------

